# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Resolution Centre >  [RESOLVED] IRC Channel dispute

## az

Amaranth, robotgeek, Kyral have been banned from #ubuntuforums.

Certain forum staff members seem to have differing opinions about what the spirit of Ubuntu is: (please see  these log excerpts) *Bit removed for hindsight of causing more inflammatory comment than nessecary* 



For sake of moving things along in the spirit of productivity, I ported this here.  Is this the place to resolve this?  If not, I will put it back on the agenda.

----------


## ubuntu-geek

I don't think the IRC channel represents the forums other then the name. I do believe some forum staff members run this and are there often however forum staff are held reliable for actions on the forums. I would suggest this goes back to the CC to be delt with as it really doesn't pretain to the forums.

----------


## az

I think all of the people who posted the complaint are forum members.  Can they all discuss it here, instead of bogging-down a CC meeting?  I think it is a great use of the ressource.

But on the other hand, the IRC has nothing to do with the forums and it is potential for more flames.  The advantage, though, is that this section is moderated.

Considering that, should I just put it back or try it here?

----------


## ubuntu-geek

While they could be forum members the IRC channel is seperate from the forums. I would rather not have it discussed here and would like to try and use the resolution center to handle issues that are directly related to forum issues.

----------


## az

Moved back.

----------


## ubuntu-geek

OK give this a +1 and I'll mark it closed.

----------

